# Vehicle route to PCD?



## TranPlanner (Jul 9, 2007)

My 550 is currently on the Integrity ship. The ship is scheduled to arrive in New York on Dec. 10, then Baltimore on the 12th, then Charleston on the 15th.

Does anyone know if my car will be trucked to the PC from NY or will it be trucked from Charleston?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

If you didn't originally pick up your car via ED, then your car will stay on the boat and come off at Charleston.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Me530 said:


> If you didn't originally pick up your car via ED, then your car will stay on the boat and come off at Charleston.


+1

That is excatly how it works!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I-Won-Today said:


> +1
> 
> That is excatly how it works!


And it takes a train from Charleston, at least that's what my car did.


----------

